# TheEnglishHulk's Road To Olympia



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Thought i'd make it Olympia instead of 2012 as my goal is to win the Mr Olympia title at least once.

so then guys this will be the journal i'll be keeping of my life heading towards the Mr Olympia competition, i'll update it daily and let you all know what i'm doing.

First things first is to cut out this 4 stone of excess rubbish i have on me at the moment, i have a week of hard cardio before i start my clen cycle (2 on 2 off) after that i'll be doing a Dbol only cycle then a 8-10 week basic Test E and Dbol cycle.

But for now it's back to the weight loss.

I'm aiming for at least a quarter of a stone a week but i'd rather be heading towards half a stone per week, whilst doing cardio i'll also be doing medium weights to keep the muscle i've got in use and to try and maintain the strength increase i have. No protein shakes will be used as it's an extra load of calories.

Meals will be:

Morning: Banana

Lunch: Pasta + Tuna

Evening: 2 apples + banana

want any info then just ask


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Thought i'd make it Olympia instead of 2012 as my goal is to win the Mr Olympia title at least once.
> 
> so then guys this will be the journal i'll be keeping of my life heading towards the Mr Olympia competition, i'll update it daily and let you all know what i'm doing.
> 
> ...


Where is the food fella?

Morning: Banana

Lunch: Pasta + Tuna

Evening: 2 apples + banana

WTF


----------



## shane89 (Apr 30, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Where is the food fella?
> 
> Morning: Banana
> 
> ...


was thinking same thing


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Thought i'd make it Olympia instead of 2012 as my goal is to *win the Mr Olympia title *at least once.
> 
> so then guys this will be the journal i'll be keeping of my life heading towards the Mr Olympia competition, i'll update it daily and let you all know what i'm doing.
> 
> ...


*
*

*
*

is this a joke thread?


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

BigRichG said:


> is this a joke thread?


x2 but good luck becoming mr olympia on that diet


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> is this a joke thread?


It must be... He told me he's 277 lbs gaining on 800 Kcals per day...!!! :whistling:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/137566-fat-loss-cutting-2.html#post2297322


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

shane22 said:


> was thinking same thing


Shane who is the guy in your avi that forgot to get tan? Is it you?


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

are you myostatin deficient by any chance with the thinnest muscle fascia?

you must be to diet like that with olympia in mind.

i would suggest it would be you asking us lot for the info and help which as you know were all here to help eachother


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Looooooool

Did you get that diet from a fitness magazine and did it say that this is jay cutlers diet


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Didn't know there was a para-Olympia ?


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Hmmm i suggest re-reading it before posting about the diet, as i said i have 4 stone to drop so obviously i'm not going to be using a bulking diet am i.

big ste: yes i'm still gaining, i went from doing 20kg concentration curls to 30kg in just over 2 weeks and i think i'm around 277 lbs not too sure if i'm honest


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Hmmm i suggest re-reading it before posting about the diet, as i said i have 4 stone to drop so obviously i'm not going to be using a bulking diet am i.
> 
> big ste: yes i'm still gaining, i went from doing *20kg concentration curls to 30kg in just over 2 weeks *and i think i'm around 277 lbs not too sure if i'm honest


so irrelavent in the grand scheme of things, doesnt matter what you lift its what you look like.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

lol, nice try! you're going for Mr olimpia and you don't know how much you weigh now...............................p.s cats are not aloud to enter bb comps!


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

BigRichG said:


> so irrelavent in the grand scheme of things, doesnt matter what you lift its what you look like.


Pretty sure the more you lift the bigger your going to get



BIG BUCK said:


> lol, nice try! you're going for Mr olimpia and you don't know how much you weigh now...............................p.s cats are not aloud to enter bb comps!


Cats? and i'm just under 120kg so whats that in lbs?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Pic!


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> *Pretty sure the more you lift the bigger your going to get*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


if thats the case then explain why theres a guy at my gym who can squat 180kg for reps has a pb of 320kg and weighs only 80kg and has done for ages

one of the strongest guys in the gym. stronger is not always bigger. stimulating every fibre and exhausting to failure will elicit the maximum growth response.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

should change it to the more you *eat* the bigger you will get.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Pretty sure the more you lift the bigger your going to get
> 
> Cats? and i'm just under 120kg so whats that in lbs?


Your avatar!

120kg minus 4 stone of fat as you've mentioned = under 100kilos, how tall are you? So you're over 20%bf now i presume?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

120kg is 264lbs

So that's just short of 19st and your eating 800 Kcals per day... My 5 year old eat more than that mate!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

i've just eaten 800 cals for my tea and i'm cutting! I'm 250lbs


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

I've just had a dump that was more than 800 cals


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> I've just had a dump that was more than 800 cals


that's alot of toilet paper


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

You lot would feel ****ed if he is someone like kai or a pro bodybuilder and has not put a pic of himself so no one knows his identitiy and has put a picture of a cat to lul you into a false sense of security and allowing you to belive that no way is a future mr.O winner going to place as his avatar a picture of a cat because lets face it that it pretty gay and that he has just revealed to us what most gym goers have been wondering for half a century and that is how to get to sub 4% well we know now it is to have a banana a day yes an apple a day may keep the doc away but who cares when a banana a day would keep the fat away


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Isn't this guy also going to open a string of 'decent' gyms all over the uk?

Mate, your gonna be busy


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Isn't this guy also going to open a string of 'decent' gyms all over the uk?
> 
> Mate, your gonna be busy


I came across that thread earlier...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

and all that by the age of 13


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

x


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

pic pic pic!!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Troll


----------



## chambers9k (May 2, 2011)

I'm new to the game. But even I think this thread is retarded :/


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2011)

x


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I've read a few threads by this guy and genuinely think he has some kind of mental problem. He seems to lack a sense of reality. First it's 'my life is so ****' and next it's 'I'm thinking of taking a 3 month holiday in Miami.'


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

big ste said:


> Just read this and it rang a bell so I went on his 'starteded threads' and had a browse and came across this-
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/135752-edit-first-cycle.html
> 
> Where he claims to be 16st with 18% BF 3 weeks ago... WTF


on that thread, says he has been lifting since he was thirteen!!!

So, started about 4 weeks ago then


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Day 1/4 before i start my clen cycle.

GYM didn't go too well today to be honest, i got into the gym and found all the cardio machines being used (****s) so instead i hit the weights, 5 sets of 8 reps of 32kg then 3 sets of 8 reps of 28kg then 1 set of 10 reps of 14kg after that i went home. so all in all not great but i only had minimal time usage today as i've got a **** load of stuff to do here at my house....tomorrow will be a better day as i have alot more time to spend in the gym plus a 3.6 mile walk home which is also up a 600ft hill.......i'll upload before and after pictures at some point just can't be bothered to right now because i'm being lazy


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> Your avatar!
> 
> 120kg minus 4 stone of fat as you've mentioned = under 100kilos, how tall are you? So you're over 20%bf now i presume?


Hmm around 5'10 - 5'11 doubt any taller than that and no idea of the bf%


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

everyone can dream...right?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Day 1/4 before i start my clen cycle.
> 
> GYM didn't go too well today to be honest, i got into the gym and found all the cardio machines being used (****s) so instead i hit the weights, 5 sets of 8 reps of 32kg then 3 sets of 8 reps of 28kg then 1 set of 10 reps of 14kg after that i went home. so all in all not great but i only had minimal time usage today as i've got a **** load of stuff to do here at my house....tomorrow will be a better day as i have alot more time to spend in the gym plus a 3.6 mile walk home which is also up a 600ft hill.......i'll upload before and after pictures at some point just can't be bothered to right now because i'm being lazy


Im just giving you some friendly advice here mate... Your making a fool out of yourself... Get a grip...!!!

Your threads have gone from one extreme to the other In the matter of weeks! From life Is sh!t and having no money to opening gyms across the uk, going Miami for 3 months and now to 'TheEnglishHulk's Road To Olympia' when you havent got a clue what your doing mate!

I mean come on... WTF


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Dammit, i'm 18. if someone opened a bank in your name and took out a £800 overdraft and you were told to pay it all back PLUS the interest which made it over £1500 and the same day you'd be throwing up all night from food poisoning and had your car towed away you would also be like ''life is so ****'' and yes i'm eating a banana for breakfast some pasta + tuna for lunch and 2 apples and a banana in the evening it's called dieting in an intense way which none of you seem to realize actually works. if you loose all your muscle from a few weeks of dieting why are you even bothering? i'm only dieting like this until i start my clen cycle. yes i've done it before and yes it worked a treat and no i didn't include clen this will be my first time. If you guys knew what you were talking about then you would all know for a fact that all body builders who have made it always say sacrifice. this doesn't mean munching on 2000+ kcals a day it means actual sacrifice....


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

im no expert, isnt clen for ripping up anyway? with a good diet?


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Please get a pic up - I need to see this genetic beast.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I give up mate...

Hope you achieve all your goals

Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Dammit, i'm 18. if someone opened a bank in your name and took out a £800 overdraft and you were told to pay it all back PLUS the interest which made it over £1500 and the same day you'd be throwing up all night from food poisoning and had your car towed away you would also be like ''life is so ****'' and yes i'm eating a banana for breakfast some pasta + tuna for lunch and* 2 apples and a banana in the evening *it's called dieting in an intense way which none of you seem to realize actually works. if you loose all your muscle from a few weeks of dieting why are you even bothering? i'm only dieting like this until i start my clen cycle. yes i've done it before and yes it worked a treat and no i didn't include clen this will be my first time. If you guys knew what you were talking about then you would all know for a fact that all body builders who have made it always say sacrifice. this doesn't mean munching on 2000+ kcals a day it means actual sacrifice....


If you knew what you was doing you wouldnt be eating sugary carbs before bed while cutting mate!

Im wont comment on this thread anymore!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

roadz said:


> Please get a pic up - I need to see this genetic beast.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hows the diet coming mate?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Interesting. You definately need to get a picture up, whats your current measurements? Neck, check, waist, thigh,bicep, upper and lower legs..... Please don't tell me that you have never measured yourself.. (can't believe i have actually posted in this thread as my mind is telling me that its a load of crap)... lmao.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

You'll have better luck losing weight if you actually eat some food man. Diet like that for failure within 2 weeks.

Start over.


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Interesting. You definately need to get a picture up, whats your current measurements? Neck, check, waist, thigh,bicep, upper and lower legs..... Please don't tell me that you have never measured yourself.. (can't believe i have actually posted in this thread as my mind is telling me that its a load of crap)... lmao.


never measured my neck....biceps 14.5inch chest 44.5 wait = fat that's all i got....i'll edit in a mo



JPaycheck said:


> Hows the diet coming mate?


not bad tbh mate, i've got no hunger cravings atall


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Lucky to have no cravings, wish I didn't when dieting.

Good luck mate, keep us posted.


----------



## DILLZ (Mar 27, 2011)

we can hold hands on stage at MR OLYMPIA


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you doing this years Olympia?? What?? I'm confused here


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

This is the craziest thread ive ever read wtf.........


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

What this is the funniest one so far


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

A April fool by somebody jet lagged?


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Day 1/4 before i start my clen cycle.
> 
> GYM didn't go too well today to be honest, i got into the gym and found all the cardio machines being used (****s) so instead i hit the weights, 5 sets of 8 reps of 32kg then 3 sets of 8 reps of 28kg then 1 set of 10 reps of 14kg after that i went home. so all in all not great but i only had minimal time usage today as i've got a **** load of stuff to do here at my house....tomorrow will be a better day as i have alot more time to spend in the gym plus a 3.6 mile walk home which is also up a 600ft hill.......i'll upload before and after pictures at some point just can't be bothered to right now because i'm being lazy


You sound more like crazy than lazy to me like!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

This is the funniest thread i have ever seen posted on here! Amazing! Good luck on Mr Olympia. Let us know if your still alive after a month on that diet!


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

you'll be miss olympia on that diet in no time..


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Those measurements are terrible... This has to be a joke.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Day 1/4 before i start my clen cycle.
> 
> GYM didn't go too well today to be honest, i got into the gym and found all the cardio machines being used (****s) so instead i hit the weights, 5 sets of 8 reps of 32kg then 3 sets of 8 reps of 28kg then 1 set of 10 reps of 14kg after that i went home. so all in all not great but i only had minimal time usage today as i've got a **** load of stuff to do here at my house....tomorrow will be a better day as i have alot more time to spend in the gym plus a 3.6 mile walk home which is also up a 600ft hill.......*i'll upload before and **after pictures **at some point just can't be bothered to **right now **because i'm being lazy*


I know I said I wouldnt comment on this thread anymore but I just cant help myself...

Anyway Im just wondering how you was going to upload some before and after pic's just yet anyway?! Surely you havent got your after pic's already! But there again I wouldnt put it past you lol

You sound more crazy then our former member 'Stubbs'


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

roadz said:


> Those measurements are terrible... This has to be a joke.


i just think he is totally deluded. either that or his pants are flaming!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

What a joke, mr olympia, i know they all started somewhere but i bet at 18 they had bigger biceps than 14.5 inches LOOL!


----------



## Paul1990 (May 6, 2007)

i can understand trolls because they must find it hysterical when people react to the threads they make, but i can never understand people who take a troll serious and get annoyed


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Yesterday was good 1 hour of cardio and 45mins training back.

i measured wrong btw i just wrapped around one of those things with the mm, cm and inches and didn't tense or even put my arm in to the right position, arms are actually 16.5 inches not sure about the others yet though i still need to measure them


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Yesterday was good 1 hour of cardio and 45mins training back.
> 
> i measured wrong btw i just wrapped around one of those things with the mm, cm and inches and didn't tense or even put my arm in to the right position, arms are actually 16.5 inches not sure about the others yet though i still need to measure them


You're my idol. Please teach me to be like you.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

When the pictures coming up? U still only eating bananas and apples?!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

On a serious note my diet is nearly identical to yours and i'm losing a shed load of fat and keeping muscle, the only difference is i'm having a medium size bowl of Honey Cheerios with skimmed milk before workout, it's keeping any hunger at bay and all that wholegrain goodness is great for you, remember honey is better than sugar! Also remember all that protein in the milk just waiting to repair the muscles after your intense workouts, say Cheerio to the fat and get your hands on some of those "O's"

Remember it has to be Honey Cheerios not the normal Cheerios or you'll be thrown out of keto and your makros will dispurse in the wrong places.

I believe in you, and further more will be there at Mr Olimpia to cheer you on.

God bless


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> On a serious note my diet is nearly identical to yours and i'm losing a shed load of fat and keeping muscle, the only difference is i'm having a medium size bowl of Honey Cheerios with skimmed milk before workout, it's keeping any hunger at bay and all that wholegrain goodness is great for you, remember honey is better than sugar! Also remember all that protein in the milk just waiting to repair the muscles after your intense workouts, say Cheerio to the fat and get your hands on some of those "O's"
> 
> Remember it has to be Honey Cheerios not the normal Cheerios or you'll be thrown out of keto and your makros will dispurse in the wrong places.
> 
> ...


Cheerios you say? I now have cravings :L i love them off to the shop in a bit then, the only hunger pains i've been getting are in the morning and that's it i'm fine throughout the day and it's now 6:47 the last meal i ate was at 1pm and i've done 30 mins of quick cardio in this time aswell.

i'm defo going to be on those cheerios though. on the down side of things with all this lack of protein my arms are still hurting from tuesdays work out so it's not the standard over night healing.

thanks alot mate basically the only positive comment someones left me 



miggs said:


> When the pictures coming up? U still only eating bananas and apples?!


yup at the moment i am but i'm breaking into some cheerios later on tonight.....this diet is only until i start my clen cycle on monday anyway


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Ya heard about the cherios very good mate, think it only works if it's the honey one thou


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

How the fcuk can someone not lose muscle eating only that ammount of food and a ridiculously low ammount of protein a day. Must be deluded.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

miggs said:


> Ya heard about the cherios very good mate, think it only works if it's the honey one thou


Miggs, please read my post properly "of course its only the honey ones or you'd be lacking in the honey?", Miggs, you obviously don't know that much about the art of bodybuilding so please keep your comments to yourself!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Cheerios you say? I now have cravings :L i love them off to the shop in a bit then, the only hunger pains i've been getting are in the morning and that's it i'm fine throughout the day and it's now 6:47 the last meal i ate was at 1pm and i've done 30 mins of quick cardio in this time aswell.
> 
> i'm defo going to be on those cheerios though. on the down side of things with all this lack of protein my arms are still hurting from tuesdays work out so it's not the standard over night healing.
> 
> ...


you're welcome, remember not to bigger bowl or you will add on the calories, as a side note there was a study done at Ohio university in 2010 regarding Honey Cheerios and fat loss, i'll try and dig it out for you, take care.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Cheerios you say? I now have cravings :L i love them off to the shop in a bit then, the only hunger pains i've been getting are in the morning and that's it i'm fine throughout the day and it's now 6:47 the last meal i ate was at 1pm and i've done 30 mins of quick cardio in this time aswell.
> 
> i'm defo going to be on those cheerios though. on the down side of things with all this lack of protein my arms are still hurting from tuesdays work out so it's not the standard over night healing.
> 
> ...


Regarding the aching in your arms, you should find the milk in the cheerios should help with that.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> Miggs, please read my post properly "of course its only the honey ones or you'd be lacking in the honey?", Miggs, you obviously don't know that much about the art of bodybuilding so please keep your comments to yourself!


No big buck I know f all about bodybuilding, thanks for reminding me mate. And if u can ever teach me I am open to learn


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

miggs said:


> No big buck I know f all about bodybuilding, thanks for reminding me mate. And if u can ever teach me I am open to learn


no problem, i'm here to help.


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

I honestly came expecting something of substance and instead got a banana and and apple and i HATE fruit...


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Today wasn't too bad hardly any cardio but i did do 45 mins on the weights....also smoked a big one and had one beer before i went...but shows to me how committed i am. on the plus side i felt nothing while lifting but see how it had blown up....must have been the weed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow that's commitment mate. You have diet perfect!!! And beer and weed are THE perfect pre workout troll. Awesome. Immense. Inspirational.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Pic is here nice most muscular pose


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha... Only if he would realise that's how he will end up on that diet...


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

big ste said:


> Haha... Only if he would realise that's how he will end up on that diet...


That's why I posted it don't like to mess on peoples journals but that diet is insane, even with the Cheerios lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Fullhouse said:


> Pic is here nice most muscular pose


is that real? What is it?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

It's the TheEnglishHulk after pic...!!!


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> is that real? What is it?


It's someone that was fat and lost too much weight too fast, therefore not allowing the skin to shrink.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> is that real? What is it?


I honestly can say i'd have a go on those titties!

Traps are coming along well!


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> is that real? What is it?


that is fatboy slim lol. if you are really fat and lose all the weight the skin stays. good times. i recon you could skin him and fashion a nice coat out it, and maybe some nice boots. oh with the nipples and the toe of the boots! jp you could be the first man with skin, nipple capped boots!!!!!! whoooo lets get it done!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> I honestly can say i'd have a go on those titties!
> 
> Traps are coming along well!


LMAO... That's just wrong in every way mate


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> that is fatboy slim lol. if you are really fat and lose all the weight the skin stays. good times. i recon you could skin him and fashion a nice coat out it, and maybe some nice boots. oh with the nipples and the toe of the boots! jp you could be the first man with skin, nipple capped boots!!!!!! whoooo lets get it done!


Now that's a man with issues lol


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

big ste said:


> LMAO... That's just wrong in every way mate


so you're saying you wouldn't?


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

big ste said:


> LMAO... That's just wrong in every way mate


What's wrong with saying he has good traps lol


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Dammit, i'm 18. if someone opened a bank in your name and took out a £800 overdraft and you were told to pay it all back PLUS the interest which made it over £1500 and the same day you'd be throwing up all night from food poisoning and had your car towed away you would also be like ''life is so ****'' and yes i'm eating a banana for breakfast some pasta + tuna for lunch and 2 apples and a banana in the evening it's called dieting in an intense way which none of you seem to realize actually works. if you loose all your muscle from a few weeks of dieting why are you even bothering? i'm only dieting like this until i start my clen cycle. yes i've done it before and yes it worked a treat and no i didn't include clen this will be my first time. If you guys knew what you were talking about then you would all know for a fact that all body builders who have made it always say sacrifice. this doesn't mean munching on 2000+ kcals a day it means actual sacrifice....


You Sir are a idiot


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Is it not Noodle arms, with a little bit more mass, I'de say Noodles bulk has gone well.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Now that's a man with issues lol


do i detect a hint of jealously? calm down mate, control yourself. the lad has a lot of skin, i'm sure we can make you a purse or something with the excess


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Ab's will be showing soon


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> do i detect a hint of jealously? calm down mate, control yourself. the lad has a lot of skin, i'm sure we can make you a purse or something with the excess


That's better I'd like a wallet please


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

poor guy.............................................. those speakers look so dated


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Ab's will be showing soon


Reps :thumbup1:


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> That's better I'd like a wallet please


no problem at all mate! would you like a nipple on it?


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

too many donuts, not enough Cheerios


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> too many donuts, not enough Cheerios


x2 plus he mustn't of been having the honey Cheerios either!


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> too many donuts, not enough Cheerios


You should do what spacedocker does and just add protein powder and eggs to your cereal


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

MonsterMash said:


> You should do what spacedocker does and just add protein powder and eggs to your cereal


makes for quick and easy breakfast! oats, protein powder, 2 raw eggs, mix, consume!


----------



## MonsterMash (Apr 11, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> makes for quick and easy breakfast! oats, protein powder, 2 raw eggs, mix, consume!


beats my breakfast of a dbol fed chicken and 2ml of test in my green tea


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

big ste said:


> x2 plus he mustn't of been having the honey Cheerios either!


its all in the honey! its a common fact that honey improves recovery rate, muscle growth and in 99.9% of cases penis growth


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

MonsterMash said:


> beats my breakfast of a dbol fed chicken and 2ml of test in my green tea


lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Space.Docker said:


> no problem at all mate! would you like a nipple on it?


I'll have the belly button


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

So then i started my clen cycle yesterday even though i said it'll be monday but it came on saturday and i though i may aswell start early. got no known side effects from the small 20mcg (none that i could tell of anyway seeing as i was rather high) i don't get high much this is the third time this year so i'm a rare smoker. i done another 20mcg this morning and i've just felt ill from about 30 minutes after taking the clen, stomach area feels hot but not to touch. the feeling is a little like when your going to be sick so it's not too nice, not sure if this if from the clen or just me feeling ill, something i ate yesterday maybe. i'll update after the second 20mcg at 3pm today....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

sorry m8 but nobody gonna take anything you say seriously until we see pictures of your perfect genetics .


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Havent taken next 20mcg yet as i thought i'd upload some pictures of the clen i have....as your see in the pictures i've got 2 different types (i have no idea why) but could be something to do with the fact they only sell 50 per box and i wanted 100 so it looks like they've just rammed in some more. another thing both types i have contain different looking pills some with a line in the pill and some without...i'll upload a picture of them....took second 20mcg at dead on 3:20


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Definitely not the clen that's making me feel unwell so must have been something i ate yesterday, i hope this stomach pain has gone tomorrow morning or i'll be in for a long day at work


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Hows the weight loss coming?


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Hows the weight loss coming?


Yeah it's not bad mate, was still the usual 1/4 stone lost last week, lets just hope this clen works and i see a decent improvement or even keeping my usual weight loss but able to eat something decent.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Yeah it's not bad mate, was still the usual 1/4 stone lost last week, lets just hope this clen works and i see a decent improvement or even keeping my usual weight loss but able to eat something decent.


Awesome, thats a hell of a loss of weight.


----------



## Space.Docker (Mar 30, 2011)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Yeah it's not bad mate, was still the usual 1/4 stone lost last week, lets just hope this clen works and i see a decent improvement or even keeping my usual weight loss but able to eat something decent.


how much weight you trying to lose?


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Space.Docker said:


> how much weight you trying to lose?


4 stone


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Came off the clen today, didn't have any because i'm so ill i had the worst night everrrr 3 hours sleep and the rest of the time was spent laying there not being able to see a thing and being incredibly dizzy. as you could guess work was **** and lifting weights down the gym was also ****, I've got no strength at all at the moment but i did manage 30 mins of cycling but even that was really hard and i had to lower the hardness level down to 6!!! just hope that i'm better tomorrow so i can start training properly again and re-start this clen....btw guys it does work, even just after 40mcg i could feel my body temp was much higher than usual, made me feel even worse though. next update tomorrow


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

That's because your not eating mate...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big ste said:


> That's because your not eating mate...


Exactly right but what do we know eh.


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> 4 stone


You must bare in mind though, that some of this weight he's looking to lose is muscle. Because his genetics are so good, he actually has too much muscle.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

big ste said:


> That's because your not eating mate...


Actually, I disagree. He is eating far too many calories...

EnglishHulk, you should definitely drop one of the apples.

You don't want to get fat do you?


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

Try Tescos mate, they do low carb apples.


----------



## kriss (Mar 29, 2009)

this is a great thread but usless without pics :thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not even going to bother reading all 9 pages. Obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Barker said:


> *Not even going to bother reading all 9 pages*. Obvious troll is obvious.


Then you sir are going to miss out on some important nutritional information


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

LOL'd at some of these comments...feel free to re-read it all but im pretty sure i said i was only going to be sticking to that diet until i start me clen, even though i've come off the clen i'm still eating more.

anyhow gym went well 45mins cardio and 45mins training the back then a small 2.5 mile walk straight after.

thats all im writing as i have no time left i gotta get ready for tomorrow and then go sleep.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

I dont get it, you can upload pics of your Clen but not "before" pics? This thread lost credability on page one and you keep dodging the pics request from people which just leads to being trolled on the board as nobody is taking this serious at all...

An apple a day keeps the doctor away... but at 47kcal per 100g of apple i'd drop it for sure!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> LOL'd at some of these comments...feel free to re-read it all but im pretty sure i said i was only going to be sticking to that diet until i start me clen, even though i've come off the clen i'm still eating more.
> 
> anyhow gym went well 45mins cardio and 45mins training the back then a small 2.5 mile walk straight after.
> 
> thats all im writing as i have no time left i gotta get ready for tomorrow and then go sleep.


How's it going mate?

So come on then whats your diet now your running Clen?


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

I've got the pics but i haven't got time to turn my computer on so i can upload them, i only have a few mins per day to come on here and update this thread. yes there will be pics but not today.



big ste said:


> How's it going mate?
> 
> So come on then whats your diet now your running Clen?


It's not bad, ligaments in both elbows are completely ****ed, not sure how it happened but i done it yesterday at work so the gyms been **** today, good yesterday but crap today while trying to train the chest, cardio was also **** only 25mins my ankles felt like their bones were grinding or something weird, annoying pain though so stopped.

and i came off the clen just until i'm no longer ill and then i'll start it up again.

Diet no basically consists of more food, still healthy **** but more....

Chicken Breast x2

Rice 1/2 cup

Apples x3

Bananas x2

CHEERIOS 1 small bowel

Milk with the cheerios

Protein shakes x6 = 100g protein

but with the ****ed elbows im not sure when i can next train properly.

i have some questions

1. is there a supplement that greases up the joints in your body?

2. does anyone know how long i'm out until the ligaments in my elbows are healed?

3. do you need a passport to fly to another country in europe or just an id?

reps to the best answers


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm so disappointed that this a troll and not a genuine person. You are no longer my idol!


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Thursday was a really good work out day, 1 hour cardio and loads of leg training, went up alot in weight aswell.

friday was also good 1 hour cardio and a little arms training


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats a troll right there.. idk how u keep posting in his thread...he went from curling 20 kg to 30 kg in 2 weeks sure... while eating 800 calories... kiss my ass


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Stathis said:


> Thats a troll right there.. idk how u keep posting in his thread...he went from curling 20 kg to 30 kg in 2 weeks sure... while eating 800 calories... kiss my ass


34kg now actually


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

post up some pictures of yourself pal


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

The English Hulk Troll


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

uhan said:


> post up some pictures of yourself pal


i'm rather a stuborn person so until people stop calling me a troll i'm not uploading anything.

what is a troll?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

If you don't know what a troll is, how do you know it is derogatory?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

could be a great compliment


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Some members are surprising me in this thread.

For someone to start a thread and keep updating it to continually be called names and accused of things is ridiculous. He can post up whatever the hell he likes, he doesn't have to prove anything to anyone of you. If you don't believe what he's posting then don't read it and don't post.

Just start being a bit more respectable.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> i'm rather a stuborn person so until people stop calling me a troll i'm not uploading anything.
> 
> what is a troll?


a troll is someone trolling forums/internet pages posting incredible claims without evidence backing such claims .

while i agree with JP we are all able to write what we wish .

to the english hulk i would like nothing better than for you to post up pictures/videos of yourself proving the haters wrong .

however claims of perfect genetics and the like is what we all want so for you to have them we are all jealous and want to see them .

anyway good luck with your goals .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> while i agree with JP we are all able to write what we wish .


Not true, read the rules


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Are you david platt??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Not true, read the rules


anybody can write anything they want that is why members keep getting banned .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

uhan said:


> anybody can write anything they want that is why members keep getting banned .


LOL!

Well you can write anything you want, but you will get banned so...


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You can write what you like, there are not that many rules to stick too.....nothing illegal eg gear sourcing, and not personal attacks - calling him a w4nker......You can write you think someone is not what they say they are, just cant get personal.

We have a lot of reported posts by members who take a moral standing to certain posts but these are only actioned if they are deemed personal, we cant ban everyone with an opinion or there would be no point in having a forum!

At the end of the day the OP is making wild claims and talking a fair amount of rubbish, most people are just stating the obvious!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> You can write what you like, there are not that many rules to stick too.....nothing illegal eg gear sourcing, and not personal attacks - calling him a w4nker......You can write you think someone is not what they say they are, just cant get personal.
> 
> We have a lot of reported posts by members who take a moral standing to certain posts but these are only actioned if they are deemed personal, we cant ban everyone with an opinion or there would be no point in having a forum!
> 
> At the end of the day the OP is making wild claims and talking a fair amount of rubbish, most people are just stating the obvious!


COMPLETLY AGREE! No-one is calling anyone names or anything, its been all really positive and nice in this thread so far, if only all threads were like this 



Stathis said:


> Thats a troll right there.. idk how u keep posting in his thread...he went from curling 20 kg to 30 kg in 2 weeks sure... while eating 800 calories... kiss my ass





MonsterMash said:


> You Sir are a idiot


Also, the rules do say not to be rude, do you not consider these posts rude? I certainly do.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

If it were me i would just post pics of my freakish genetic physique to shut the haters up. The fact he hasnt but can post pics of his gear, makes me think this is a bullsh1t thread but thats just my opinion.


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

kieren1234 said:


> If it were me i would just post pics of my freakish genetic physique to shut the haters up. The fact he hasnt but can post pics of his gear, makes me think this is a bullsh1t thread but thats just my opinion.


Actually i've not once said i have good genetics, feel free to read through again and have a look as your see it was someone else who started all this genetic beast crap


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Back on the clen today, only took 40mcg and saw a difference in the amount that i'm sweating.

30 mins crosstrainer

90kg low row

80kg lat pull down

100kg on some other weird unknown thing

sweating like anything during the whole lot.

30mcg tomorrow so it'll be interesting to see how everything is doing by the end of the week

i'll upload some pictures on saturday, i was going to last night but then forgot and same thing tonight, i've gotta go get ready for work.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Had a quick breeze through this, to the op, I'm just curious as to why you won't post up pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> Actually i've not once said i have good genetics, feel free to read through again and have a look as your see it was someone else who started all this genetic beast crap





TheEnglishHulk said:


> not sure if this is the right place to post things like this but as i haven't got a blog and don't feel like talking to anyone face to face i thought i'd post it on here to get some things off my chest.
> 
> all week I've felt like **** and depressed and I've had my sister randomly shouting at me for ages now, i bought some clen on Monday and it was due to arrive on Wednesday but it needed a signature so it's at the collections office which is alos a 16mile round journey walk for me, i did have a car until this morning but i'll explain that in 2 seconds. also in the post on Wednesday i received a letter from Santander telling me I've had an over draft since the 17th august last year, so since my wallet was stolen, i told them that i called in and had my card cancelled because my wallet has been stolen and they just said that i had to repay the £111.63 over draft. so i opened a dispute.
> 
> ...


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Johnny Stubbs is back I think


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so does your sister have perfect genes too


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

WhySoSerious said:


> Had a quick breeze through this, to the op, I'm just curious as to why you won't post up pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't be bothered to go and take pictures and them upload them to the computer and then post them on here, i shall do on saturday.


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

oooo forgot i said that one there, ok i said i have good (perfect) genetics, what would you all underline good genetics as? working out like **** and then being able to do it all over again the next day on the same muscle because they've healed up? then yes my genetics are good, i have decent muscle growth from doing naff all.

also what do you all think your going to see with my pictures? i've already said what i'm lifting so it's not like im going to be HUGE is it, plus with being a fatty your not going to see alot but as i said i will upload pictures on saturday as i'll have time then.


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

Decent day in the gym weight wise, 20 mins cardio (not great) but added another 5kg on my leg extension so now it's 65kg, next week it'll be 70kg. wasn't able to train very long only the leg extension and the 20 mins cardio because i had to run back into work.

friday tomorrow meaning the longest day of the week i spend in the gym, biceps, triceps, forearms, shoulders and 30 - 60mins cardio


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

i got my stats done at the gym aswell today, forgot to tell you guys, aparently body weight in pounds is 287 lean mass is 210 fat mass is 77 and BF% is 26.9 no idea how accurate this is though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> i got my stats done at the gym aswell today, forgot to tell you guys, aparently body weight in pounds is 287 lean mass is 210 fat mass is 77 and BF% is 26.9 no idea how accurate this is though


see what you mean about good jeans


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

77lb of fat that's 5 1/2 stone come off it god given genetics don't think so










This is 1lb of fat mate and no you can't eat that


----------



## TheEnglishHulk (Apr 8, 2011)

just wondering, if i wanted to add some form of steroid to the clen im using, can i? and what would be best so that i'll still be able to loose weight?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

How you getting on mate?

You could always add some T3 with the Clen and/or run some Anavar as well at 80mg ED upwards for 8/10 weeks!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Did we get any pics?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

TheEnglishHulk said:


> just wondering, if i wanted to add some form of steroid to the clen im using, can i? and what would be best so that i'll still be able to loose weight?


post some progress pictures up buddy so we can determine the type of steroids and dosages needed .


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Are you still alive lad?


----------

